# Congratulations, you've won ! FRAUD WARNING



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,

i got the following on my e-mail, i just want to notify it's a scam, the dvlottery results won't show until the 1st of May, so beware, it was very convincing and can fool lots of people.

U.S. Department of State U.S. Department of State sent this message to Bemoi Hakim ([email protected])
Your registered name is included to show this message originated from U.S. Department of State.
Congratulations, you've won !

Dear Bemoi Hakim ,
Congratulations ! You are among those randomly selected and registered for further consideration in the diversity imigrant program. Selection guarantees that
you will receive a United States Permanent Resident Card(also known as Green Card or Diversity Visa) only if you follow the instructions for further processing.
$title 
Acceptance Date: Saturday 15th of January 2011 03:16:40 PM
Winner Name: ***** *****
Phone Number: **-**********

Is the Diveristy Visa FREE ?
No. There is a big confusion. Only the participation in the Diversity Visa Lottery was free but the winners must pay the visa processing fees.

The fee is used to process your visa related documents and verify your identity.
Fees:

Type of Residence Card Status Amount (per person)
United States Permanent Resident Card Granted! - Waiting for payment of processing fee $440
Processing fees Included
Total $440

INSTRUCTIONS

Please read and follow all the enclosed instructions very carefully. With the Diversity Visa (also known as Green Card) you will enjoy all the advantages and benefits of a US permanent resident, including health and education benefits, and employment opportunities along with guidance in your new country, orientation sessions and programs to integrate into mainstream American society. Once received you can use it at any time you want to move in the United States or just travel. The visa must be renewed after 10 years.

Although you will have all the rights that a U.S. citizen has in the United States, without a relative or friend in the United States you may find the rellocation difficult and expensive due the lack of experience in the American society. Therefore the U.S. Government helps you with accomodation options that you may attach to your visa. These options are not free but are sponsorized by the U.S. Goverment so you may find them convenient as they are cheaper, under market price :
Option #1 : Health Insurance Amount (per person)
Freedom HSA Direct Individual Helth insurance for 1 year $200

Option #2 : Dwelling Amount (per apartment)
Apartment in New York, Queens(1 bedroom) for 3 months $400

Option #3 : Guaranteed job Amount (per person)
A job in the field that you are are currently qualified so you can start working even from the first week you arrive in the United States and get paid as U.S citizen. $300

Option #4 : Education Amount (per person)
Education for U.S. Students or Higher Education through EducationUSA. It includes transfer to a U.S college or Univeristy so you can continue your educational study. More details can be found at EducationUSA | Study Abroad, Student Visa, University Fairs, College Applications and Study in the U.S. / America . $320

We remind you that only the visa processing fee ($440) is mandatory and the above options are optional so you are not required to pay any of them. However if you don't pay now once arrived in the United States you need to manage everything by yourself.

Accompanying family members(wife/husband, fiancee, brothers, sisters, children, cousins) may be included in the program and their visas will be provided at the same time with yours so you can travel/move together in the same time. However the fees must be paid per person. There is no discount for children.

Visa Payment processing instructions
The fees must be paid using Western Union money transfer and will be processed by the U.S. embassy in the United Kingdom.

Western Union is a leading provider of International person-to-person money transfer. With more than 150 years experience and 245,000 Agent locations in over 200 countries and territories, Western Union is recognized for sending money quickly, reliably, and safety.
You can send the payment in U.S. dollars or equivalent of your local currency.

Click on the following link to find the nearest Western Union agency and send the fees payment :
Find Western Union Agency
If you are unable to find a Western Union agency near your location, you may ask a relative or friend to pay the fee on your behalf.

After you find a Western Union agency you need to go with cash money, an identity card(e.g passport or national identity card) and send the payment to the U.S. embassy agent address in United Kingdom:

Name : May Levantis
Address: 24 Grosvenor Square
London, W1A 2LQ
United Kingdom

The payment must be sent to the above U.S. embassy agent address in United Kingdom because the U.S. Government decided this based on the diplomatic relations with your country.


After you send the payment follow the next steps :

a) Email copy/scan of the Western Union receipt at [email protected]
b) Email at [email protected] with the following details (you can find them on the money transfer receipt):

1) Money Transfer Control Number (MTCN):
2) Exact sender's name on file with Western Union:
3) Exact sender's address on file with Western Union:
4) Exact receiver's name on file with Western Union:
5) Amount sent:

Then wait for the confirmation that the payment was received.

Within 72 hours, you will receive a confirmation via email with your Case Number/Confirmation Number and exact date and time(aprox. 2 days) of the final interview. Upon successfull interview you will receive your documents and travel information to move in the United States. Under no circumstances the interview won't deny your visa.




Important Notice!


The payment must be sent via Western Union no later than 25 January 2011. You are strongly encouraged not to wait until the last day to pay. Heavy demand may result in system delays.
Under no circumstances can diversity visas be issued or adjustments approved after this date, nor can family members obtain diversity visas to follow-to-join the principal applicant in the U.S. after this date.
The visa processing fee(US$ 440) is mandatory for each person and the U.S. Government doesn't offer any discount, loan or exception.
You have been selected winner of the Diversity Visa lottery so the visa is guaranteed upon receiving the payment fees on time.
A hard copy of this letter will be mailed to your postal address upon receiving the payment fees.
Please be advised that even through you are a winner of Diveristy Visa your Case Number/Confirmation Number will be provided only after you send the payment confirmation of the fees. Please do not contact us to ask for the Case Number/Confirmation Number.

If it would be ncessary to contact the U.S. Department of state YOU MUST ALWAYS REFER TO YOUR NAME. The email address is [email protected]






CONFIDENTIALITY STATEMENT: AUTHORITIES: The information asked for on this form is requested pursuant to Section 222 of the Immigration and Nationality Act. Section 222(f) provides that the records of the Department of State and of diplomatic and consular offices of the United States pertaining to the issuance and refusal of visas or permits to enter the United States shall be considered confidential and shall be used only for the formulation, amendment, administration, or enforcement of the immigration, nationality, and other laws of the United States. Certified copies of such records may be made available to a court provided the court certifies that the information contained in such records is needed in a case pending before the court. PURPOSE: The U.S. Department of State uses the facts you provide on this form primarily to determine your assification and eligibility for a U.S. immigrant visa. Individuals who fail to submit this form or who do not provide all the requested information may be denied a U.S. immigrant visa. Although furnishing this information is voluntary, failure to provide this information may delay or prevent the processing of your case. ROUTINE USES: If you are issued an immigrant visa and are subsequently admitted to the United States as an immigrant, the Department of Homeland Security will use the information on this form to issue you a Permanent Resident Card, and, if you so indicate, the Social Security Administration will use the information to issue a social security number. The information provided may also be released to federal agencies for law enforcement, counterterrorism and homeland security purposes; to Congress and courts within their sphere of jurisdiction; and to other federal agencies who may need the information to administer or enforce U.S. laws.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Started already... Nice!

Also, the winners will not be directly notified this year. YOU must check back on the official DV lottery website with the confirmation number that was given to you at the end of the registration... you kept that somewhere safe right... 

So just to be clear, IF ANYONE emails you telling you that you have won then IT IS FAKE AND A SCAM.

Good luck to all that applied... but mostly me


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

USA government sites end at .gov not .usa

Cann't they trace this person from the name and in cooperation with Western Union?


----------



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

theresoon said:


> USA government sites end at .gov not .usa
> 
> Cann't they trace this person from the name and in cooperation with Western Union?


that's the most confusing part, if you google for the address written, you'll find that yes it belongs to the us embassy in london, so they must use a fake id or something to get that money from western union.

to all:

- dvlottery results are announced starting 1st May
- you will be notified only by post NOT email
- as theresoon said: domains end with .gov not .usa, there's no such thing as .usa


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Davideg said:


> to all:
> 
> - dvlottery results are announced starting 1st May
> - you will be notified only by post NOT email
> - as theresoon said: domains end with .gov not .usa, there's no such thing as .usa


I don't think they even notify by regular post from this year, in fact they don't notify you at all. YOU HAVE TO CHECK THE WEBSITE YOURSELF AFTER 1ST MAY.

Here is the confirmation when i registered:



> Thank you for your entry for the 2012 Diversity Visa Lottery.
> 
> *Please either print this page or make a record of the confirmation number before closing this window. You will not be able to retrieve this number after you close this window.*
> 
> ...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Davideg said:


> that's the most confusing part, if you google for the address written, you'll find that yes it belongs to the us embassy in london, so they must use a fake id or something to get that money from western union.
> 
> to all:
> 
> ...


Yes, I know that is the Embassy's address in London- it mustn't be that hard to get a fake ID.

I would say that if you did receive such email DON'T IGNORE IT but forward it to the authorities (I think maybe the State Department). I am sure they would want to try and trace these people.

Dina


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you been able to trace back the source of the e-mail to the originating country?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Davideg said:


> Name : May Levantis
> Address: 24 Grosvenor Square
> London, W1A 2LQ
> United Kingdom
> ...


Here is the scam people:

Notice the email is [email protected], this has nothing to do with us.state.gov, it's the part after the @ that is important... so this email address to web address USA.COM: Qwest® Fax-to-Email (which is a parked/dormant website btw)

The second part of the scam asks that you send Western Union payment to the US Embassy in London, giving the actual address to send the money to. Almost making it look legit if you do a search on the address. I doubt it actually has anything to do with any one even remotely associated with the US embassy.

When you send a western union payment all they ask you for is the persons name, city and country. The full address is never asked for.

Anything asking for payment through western union is a scam. Full stop.

I wouldn't imagine this is the last one of these we have seen this year.


----------



## thyrag (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi thanks I just posted a thread about this and I saw this as I have recieved 2 emails today about winning....

Thought it was a scam especially when they want money via Western Union...

Cheers
Thyra


----------

